# Looking to make a change



## Chris Tierney (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi guys, 

This is my first ever post in this forum so I hope I am doing this right...

I am a 28 male from the UK and have suffered with social anxiety for about 10 years. Right now it is at it's worst I have no job, no friends and a difficult living situation. I must stress this is not intended to be a sob story, I am lucky to have family around me. The problem is no-one can really relate to my situation. I struggle to leave the house or even be in public at the moment and it seems impossible to get a job.

I am a Psychology graduate and have spent the last few months researching social anxiety and have decided I am going to take a stand and push myself to defeat my fears and take back my life. I have discovered techniques such as Exposure Therapy and Rational Emotive Behaviour Therapy (REBT). REBT was developed by a Psychologist called Dr Albert Ellis who suffered from social anxiety, his technique on approaching girls sitting on a bench is pretty interesting if you want to look that up.

Basically, I want to push myself as far as possible and see if I can overcome social anxiety. I am aware it is going to be a difficult road ahead and I am hoping to find like minded people who want to try and overcome this horrible illness. If you feel like starting the journey with me or are further down the line and can offer advice I would love to hear from you.

For me the worst part about my situation is the loneliness and the inability to relate to others, finding like-minded people would be a huge help. Hopefully, we can overcome this together!


----------



## LenaZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Chris,

I'm sorry to hear you are going through such a difficult time.
I can totally relate though!
There was a period in my life when I couldn't leave my apartment, even to go get groceries.
I had no job, no friends, no family. I had one person in my life who stood by me.
My life saver was the social anxiety group therapy where we did exposure therapy.
It turned my life downside up :smile:

It took a lot of work and baby steps and quite a few setbacks at times, but I got a job, went back to school, got a better job, discovered a passion that fuels me creatively and helps to get out there and face my own fears.

It's not always easy, but you are on the right path! And you are not alone! We are all here who can relate, and understand, and offer support.

It'd be great to hear your progress!


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome!x


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

It definitely can be isolating. I have several diagnoses, including social anxiety. Mine tends to fluctuate back and forth.

I have times I am completely dysfunctional and can't do anything social and in my life because of that. Then, I have other times that I am quite extroverted. These periods can last for months, weeks, or even years, based on what is happening, etc.

It is possible to do better. Like with trying to overcome any type of mental illness, it can be a real struggle.

I really hope you give it your all. Try not to get too upset if you go backwards at times or slip up some. That is a normal part of the process. Change doesn't happen over night. Please try to keep all of this in mind.

I really wish you so much luck! 🙂


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2019)

My mother forced me to read BIBLE everyday after I was suffering from depression. I think it is giving me strength.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Chris Tierney said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first ever post in this forum so I hope I am doing this right...
> 
> ...


And how are you now? Did you do exposure therapy?


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

LenaZ said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you are going through such a difficult time.
> I can totally relate though!
> ...


if you don't mind, can you tell us how it worked for you? the exposure therapy?


----------

